# New Game from Team ICO - The Last Guardian



## fen_boy (May 20, 2009)

if it's anything like as good as ICO and Shadow of the Colossus then it'll be twice as good as everything else.


----------



## fogbat (May 20, 2009)

Aww.

They've genuinely made that creature come across as really cute 

I wants one.


----------



## fen_boy (May 22, 2009)

Come on you bastards, this is big news!!!


----------



## Sunray (Jun 4, 2009)

*The Last Guardian*

I think this takes the biscuit for the moment for pure graphical look.

Setting the possibility that its shit to play aside, what an awesome looking game.  

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-the-last/50352


----------



## bmd (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like PoP with a griffin. The graphics are excellent but you can't set aside the gameplay in a game. That would be like playing Assassins Creed.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=289641
 no one was fucking interested when I posted it before. Bunch of bastards.
It won't be shit, it will be brilliant just like everything else they've done.


----------



## bmd (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel your pain fen_boy, ruffneck has just tried to stiff me on the Bioshock 2 thread.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Well given that Ico was ace and Shadow of the Colossus was mostly ace and this just looks like Ico of the Colossus, I reckon we might be onto a winner.

This years E3 really has been the best for a long time in terms of interesting reveals.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 27, 2014)

This isn't going to happen is it?


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> This isn't going to happen is it?



  Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 1, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> This isn't going to happen is it?



Been a long long time now.  Perhaps they decided to go PS4?

Still being talked about though, so nothing saying a definite no?

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-01-07-most-anticipated-the-last-guardian


----------



## Silva (Mar 1, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Been a long long time now.  Perhaps they decided to go PS4?


I'm guessing the PS3 is still a considerable seller at this point. Probably worth more capitalizing on the huge user base than adding a must-have to the PS4, at least for the time being.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2014)

Silva said:


> I'm guessing the PS3 is still a considerable seller at this point. Probably worth more capitalizing on the huge user base than adding a must-have to the PS4, at least for the time being.



Sony might be paying the bills.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahem....


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2015)

Cute as f**k!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2015)

It lives! 

A bit.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2015)

It'll be shit.


----------



## moon (Jun 17, 2015)

So this was the trailer from E3 2009?? I didn't realise game development cycles were sooooo long..


----------



## moon (Jun 17, 2015)

pls delete triple post


----------



## moon (Jun 17, 2015)

pls delete triple post


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2015)

moon said:


> So this was the trailer from E3 2009?? I didn't realise game development cycles were sooooo long..



They're not normally.   This is a bit of a mythical game.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2015)

tommers said:


> They're not normally.   This is a bit of a mythical game.



We did need a replacement for Duke Nukem in that category


----------



## moon (Sep 17, 2015)

A life sized interactive Trico was at the Tokyo Game Show this week.. I so love that creature..


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 5, 2016)

It's getting good reviews.


----------



## 8den (Dec 5, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> if it's anything like as good as ICO and Shadow of the Colossus then it'll be twice as good as everything else.





fen_boy said:


> Come on you bastards, this is big news!!!





fen_boy said:


> This isn't going to happen is it?





fen_boy said:


> It'll be shit.



God, you can watch fen_boy's cynicism and bitterness swell like a giant tumor over the course of 7 years. And one page!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 5, 2016)

This is true.


----------

